
Jeff Bezos Is The Next Steve Jobs - aespinoza
http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-amazon-kindle-steve-jobs-2011-09?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
aespinoza
When I read the title, I thought this was crazy. After reading the article and
watching the Amazon Fire presentation, I am very much convinced, that Bezos,
could definitely take that spot, if the spot is even free to take.

------
adambyrtek
Is the video with his presentation available online?

~~~
aespinoza
Yep here it is: [http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-kindle-fire-
keynot...](http://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-kindle-fire-keynote-
video-2011-9)

